# Look at this pic!



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

I found this on anoght site  
Must be a trapper
http://www.i51.photobucket.com/albums/f ... oyotes.jpg


----------



## hendrickx (Dec 12, 2006)

that is the coolest sight i have seen

:sniper:


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

how many times will this be posted on this forum.. this is definitely the 3rd time ive seen it..


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

It's worth seeing more than once


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

lots of yotes, prolly smells to high heaven!


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

To me it ain't even worth seeing more then once, your looking at a trapper not a predator caller. 
This pic has been all over the internet for more then a year. Pictures don't always tell the truth, so just go hunting and forget the c--p you see on the internet.. :lol:


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

He's probably a fur buyer would be my guess.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Yeah I have seen that picture a few times also. It's definately a neat photo though. Reminds me of my cousins pictures of his 400 trapped muskrats all laid in rows.


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I dont know a guy that I know puts up 200+ coyotes a year. However all he does is trap and call for five months too.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

HOLY.......!!!!!


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

the story that i heard was that he was a trapper from SASK or ALBERTA it is a neat pic but remember most likely a trapper or possibly a fur buyer also


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

I hope my girlfriend don't see that. She'll want one. A Fur "House Coat". (sorry for that joke. I know it was painful)


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

thats alot guy this year wants to buy a 1000 from my uncles "ALIVE" so he can train dogs on them 50 bucks a peice its well worth it but will probaly get 40 like usall.


----------

